# Dsihnetwork & MuchMusic



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

Does Dish Network still carry MuchMusic channel (158) ?

I see it on their website, but I can't find it in their channel guide. Is it still available?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it's still there. (although this version of Much Music SUCKS comapired to the Canadian version)

If you can't see it do a check switch and that should get it in for you.

(Also be aware they are doing some transponder shuffling, as they are putting Echostar 7 in service today!)

Welcome to DBStalk! We hope you will register!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> (although this version of Much Music SUCKS comapired to the Canadian version)


 I agree, the USA version of MuchMusic is horrible! I enjoy the Canadian programming much more than the American garbage on that channel. The Wedge is the best music show ever. Too bad us E* subs never got to enjoy MuchMusic Canada before Rainbow Media bought it and let it go to hell!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Didnt DirecTv used to have the Canadian Much Music Channel then switch to the MMUSA version of it lately?


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

good to hear this from others...all I ever heard was MuchMusicMuchMusicMuchMusicMuchMusicMuchMusicMuchMusicMuchMusic - and then I got it and really started thinking I was out of touch
I can do without it, tell the truth


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Trust us the old version of Much Music was MUCH MUCH better then this. People wanted to old version (which was basicly identical to the Canadian Much Music Service) not this watered down crap with all the graphics on the screen.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I think the Much Music is great (when I get 119 tr 18). I would have loved to have seen the other version


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I always like the "Boxing Day" specials!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes Jacob, DirecTV used to carry the Canadian feed of MuchMusic until Rainbow Media bought out half of MuchMusic and launched MuchMusic USA in June 2001 for all viewers in the U.S. This marked the end of the MuchMusic Canada feed in the U.S.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

MuchMusic was so much cooler back then when you could see such acts as Matthew Goode Band, etc. Now it seems that the channel is nothing more than a subpar copy of MTV ( MTV has the Osbournes....and thats about the only cool thing on the channel these days).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why couldnt MuchMusic broadcast their Canadian channel and call it MuchMusic 2 just like MTV2 ? Maybe we should start emailing Muchmusic and Dish Network and so forth to see if they will add it or not to see if this is even possible.


----------

